# Installing Igaging DRO's -  Round 2



## brasssmanget (Apr 11, 2014)

I got a pair of new DRO's from David to put on my RF31. The last ones had some issues [mostly due to my negligence] and I wanted to start fresh. Things went fairly well - since most of the layout work had been done with the prior install. Anyhow, long story short - after getting everything somewhat finished [for today] I ran a quick check on returning to zero and accuracy at 4" L & R on X axis. Just preliminary checks for now to see if it was worth the effort to do over. IT WAS. Much better accuracy and return to zero - no jumping of numbers, etc. as the last ones I had put on. Again - mostly my fault - not blaming the Igaging units at all on this. So - for those who may have an RF mill/drill, these pics may come in handy. Just sharing my experience , good and bad. )

The white catch material came from a print shop - it's a hard pliable  plastic material that folds with a slight cut but stays intact.  Oil/solvent resistant - good stuff. I drilled and tapped holes for  mounting 10/32 screws to the brackets, and set them in parallel between  table and lower mount - within .005 all the way across. Same on the Y  axis.









I made the X axis shield out of an old florescent light lens cover, and attached it with silicone rubber caulk. The Y shield is made from the plastic material for now until I devise a better plan. I managed to remove the clearance issues from the first go round, and got everything much more in line and in close tolerance. No bending, bowing, or rubbing is apparent so far......



​ 
OK Last but not least - the dirty RF31 as it sits in the shop. I know it's small - but it get's the job done for my most of my hobby needs.


​


----------



## mgalusha (Apr 11, 2014)

Cool, so nice when it's worth the trouble to rework them. I recently did the same with the Sino/Shars DRO on my RF45 clone, smoother and they seem to repeat better. I finally mounted the iGauging on the quill today, very happy with how it works.


----------



## nightowl499 (Apr 12, 2014)

Ive put the igaging dr'os on my very old rong fu and happy with how well they work i put my x on the front of table with a stainless
shelf over it so as not to give up any y travel


----------



## chuckorlando (Apr 12, 2014)

They sure help make life easier. I'm all for tried and true methods of the old school, but they can have all the dial counting ahahahaha. I just put x and y on my bridgeport. I have one for my knee but I think it will be better served on my lathe carage for now.


----------



## brasssmanget (Apr 12, 2014)

nightowl499 said:


> Ive put the igaging dr'os on my very old rong fu and happy with how well they work i put my x on the front of table with a stainless
> shelf over it so as not to give up any y travel



Your setup looks nice. I thought seriously about putting the gauge bar in front too, but I use the auto-stops frequently, and the lock down knobs would need revamping for me to do that also. I guess I'll learn to live with the space lost. Most of my work is usually close to center on the table anyhow.


----------

